# I Have alot of Clippings



## ShownoMercy (May 31, 2009)

I want to make hash and hash oil. Theres not that much trichomes on the leaves yet but i could still get something out of it right? What are some easy methods? Is it worth it even tho the plants are not budding yet?


----------



## massproducer (May 31, 2009)

honestly not really worth it at all.  THC doesn't really start to even accumulate until around the 3rd or 4th week of flowering, and then it still has to mature before it will get you high


----------



## purplephazes (May 31, 2009)

right about here ! peace !...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16114


----------



## massproducer (Jun 1, 2009)

Trust me, make oil or hash or whatever is really only worth it using nice sugary bud leaves or buds themselves.  If not you are basically extracting tars and waxes, and I mean you can smake that if you want


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 1, 2009)

waste of time IMO. Why not flower them? Yer either "growin weed" or your not.. Are they even female?


----------



## ShownoMercy (Jun 1, 2009)

cool man


----------



## Hick (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm wondering 'why' you would have a "lot of clippings" at this stage in development??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2009)

:yeahthat:   LOL--I wondered that, too...


----------



## marcnh (Jun 2, 2009)

do you want to dump your grow early?  you need to be at least late in flowering to make good or even low grade hash.l


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 20, 2009)

f.y.i...  Clippings weigh out just the same as dank bud to LE...


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> f.y.i...  Clippings weigh out just the same as dank bud to LE...



yep!... so turn them into a few grams of extraction..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> yep!... so turn them into a few grams of extraction..



Unfortunately extraction (hash) is a felony possession around here with ANY amount...   The man sucks!

Peace!


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Unfortunately extraction (hash) is a felony possession around here with ANY amount...   The man sucks!
> 
> Peace!



So is 'cultivation", no?...
I threw away grocery bags of useable product for years, not anymore 
I guess it is an individual choice, but if you aren't willing to "waste" good, useable product by tossing it out immeadiatly, extraction is an excellent means of putting it to good use.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> So is 'cultivation", no?...
> I threw away grocery bags of useable product for years, not anymore
> I guess it is an individual choice, but if you aren't willing to "waste" good, useable product by tossing it out immeadiatly, extraction is an excellent means of putting it to good use.



Fortunately not a felony here for the few plants I have but if I lived over the state border 14 miles away it is...   Which is the whole reason I bought a place here instead despite working over there...  40 minutes away.  1st offense is misdemeanor $500 fine and 1 yr...  Any-hoo.  More power to you...  My bud got nailed and it's made me more aware of what I was doing.  I was lulled into that dangerous 'it can't happen to me' frame of mind...   I'm not against anyone stirring up their veg matter but just wanted to point out what can happen if you let the stuff pile up...  i.e. the thread title:  "I have a lot of clippings."  

Smoke a bowl for me!

Peace!


----------



## Anslinger420 (Jun 21, 2009)

yea it would be a was of time to try to make hash from that wait until they finish budding a take clippings. you can make rope and bio diesel from the fibers but ur not gonna get hash outta that.


----------

